# Have Healthy Eyes



## formula1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Matthew 6
22 "The eye is the lamp of the body. So, if your eye is healthy, your whole body will be full of light, 23 but if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light in you is darkness, how great is the darkness!


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 25, 2011)

The basic nature of God's Justice: 
GALATIANS 6: 7-9 (KJV) 
7: Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap. 
8: For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting. 
9: And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.
---------
You know formula1 it occurs to me how refective we tend to be after our families are raised and our children and spouses are independent. We have the resources and the time now that we did not always have when our spouses, our families, our expectations, our lenders, our bosses, our co-workers and our children demanded of us.

Now, after living more than half a century in all honesty I look back at the man I use to be. Most of the time I was haggard and cronically exasted from the demands of providing for my family. Work was very demanding, physically, socially and spiritually. In some ways I was a warrior then impatient and full of cool anger, and now I am not these things.

I could say that what is different is that I have time now to relax and pray in earnest because it is a function of the closing of my life. In short due to my age my responsibilities are lessened considerably. But I wonder really if this is the real reason for being so refective spiritually now?

There is a spiritual aspect in other spiritual traditions that say we need to follow our bliss and from that platform we will become seers. Bliss here means doing something that we like, have a gift for or really, really have an interest into.

When I was young I had no ideas what that interest would be. I worked mostly to provide status and resources to my own, my community's and my families needs. I worked to keep my "wifes" happy.

I wish I had had more time for God and had listened to the counsels of men who knew, better than I, where and what I should have been doing. I wish I had had more time with my family, my comminity etc.

One last thing, and this is going to seem perhaps trite, but I wish I could have owned a tiller when I was a young father. I wanted my family, my children to see what it meant to sow and reep. I wanted them to understand the many christian examples about gardens, planting, grafting etc. from having their hand in the soil, so that scripture, the church, the sermon and God would be more intimate from the get go.

I planted fruit trees, most died. I had chickens and dogs and for these sex education was not difficult. I only wish I had had a tiller or had been able to borrow one. I  use to see old men with brand new Troy tillers and thinking, one day I will be able to afford one like them when I really will not need one. I precieved that I was in some ways failing, because what mattered, I was unable to attain. I was running a tread mill, litterally feeding a conveyor belt at work, and not really feeding my family with spiritual resources.

Today I have a tiller. It is not a Troy! But I wonder, if the young men are looking at it standing there idle in my freshy tilled garden? I have tried to figure out these last few yrs how I could lend my tiller, or help the young fathers and mothers in my community and indirectly bring their children closer to scripture and to God--or just having the experience of the time things need to grow.

Do you have any idea how one could go about this? I have talked to a few young men at our church, but really I can tell they are really too busy...to think it through.

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## formula1 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re:*

Yes, sowing to the Spirit does indeed describe healthy eyes! Amen! Thanks for the additional reference!


----------



## AugustaDawg (May 3, 2011)

Gordon,
Don't talk to the men about it, talk to the women!  A free gardening seminar would also help out the parents who are short on time.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 3, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Matthew 6
> 22 "The eye is the lamp of the body. So, if your eye is healthy, your whole body will be full of light, 23 but if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light in you is darkness, how great is the darkness!



*I hope you don't mind but I think the above and the below  work very well together.*

Ephesians 1:18
I pray that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened, so that you will know what is the hope of His calling, what are the riches of the glory of His inheritance in the saints,


----------



## formula1 (May 4, 2011)

*Re:*

I don't mind at all and thank you for another great scripture.


----------

